# Topics > Related topics > Philosophy of AI >  AIXI

## Airicist

AIXI on Wikipedia

Marcus Hutter

----------


## Airicist

Article "What is AIXI? — An Introduction to General Reinforcement Learning"

by Jan Leike
December 2015

----------

